# Task Scheduler - run script for all users



## iZan (May 16, 2013)

Hello,

I have some issues with running my script for all Windows users, I hope you can help me. To simplify this topic, let's say that instead of my script I want to run calculator.

I open Task Scheduler and click Create Task, then I fill out all the necessary data (Name of the task, Triggers, Actions, ...)

*Name of the task:* Test
*Trigger:* One time
*Action:* Start a program (C:\Windows\System32\calc.exe)
*Security Options:* computer\username

Everything works great with these settings, but just for me (my account). Task will not run if I log in with a different account. I tried to run task as NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM, but calculator opens only in background (I can see Windows Calculator in Task Manager, but there is no user interface).

So I have a question for you, how would you solve problem like that (a program needs to be open graphically with Task Scheduler for every user who log in - startup programs is not the solution, because my script needs to be open every day at specific hour.

Thank you for your help.


----------

